# R.M. Dalbey's Fruit Jar Pat Nov 16 1858



## jarsnstuff (Oct 16, 2019)

Ex Alex Kerr collection


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 16, 2019)

Awesome!  Always been one of my favorite jars!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 20, 2019)

Absolute killer jar.  Thanks for sharing that beauty with us.


----------

